# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Περιφερειακά Η/Υ] προβλημα; με lg gsa 4082b

## brasidas12

καλησπέρα.εχω το συγκεκριμενο dvd μθλτι recorder κ εχω την εξης απορια.τα dvd μου τα διαβαζει κανονικα όλα αλλα όταν βαζω cd μουσικης η με διφορα δεδομενα που ειχα γραψει από άλλο μηχανιμα δεν μου τα διαβαζει.είναι φισιολογικο η εχει καποιο θεμα;

----------

